# Sheepshead



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I was wondering when do the sheepshead start running thick. Last year I just happened to be at Pickens when everyone was catching them.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

i dunno how thick they get around here, this being my first year in pensacola, but they are under every piece of structure out there right now. i cant for the life of me figure out how to catch them but they are definitly here.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Mid Feb and march is prime time for sheeps


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

@misplaced, where are you fishing at because I haven't been seeing any. I wish I have seen some, lol. Usually I'll use live shrimp but I always make sure to have a couple dozen fiddler crabs


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

@fishmaster...thanks for the info


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

fishmaster is right about mid feb to March, I always go to the rock jetty at Pickens in March to fill my freezer, they are under just about any structure right now but if you cant keep your hook moving around you are just going to end up feeding them a snack, but in March you can reel a fiddler in slow at the jetty and hook up regularly on a good Sheepie, and it seems to me that earlier you go in March the fatter they are on average, last March I hooked up on one female that almost snapped my medium heavy rod, I mean bent double almost touching the handle, lots of fun, just be prepared to fish elbow to elbow cause all the locals know about the jetty in March, good luck


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

fishninmysoul said:


> @misplaced, where are you fishing at because I haven't been seeing any. I wish I have seen some, lol. Usually I'll use live shrimp but I always make sure to have a couple dozen fiddler crabs


ive been seeing them on the seawalls on NAS ive thrown everything i can at them and they arent having it. if you go out on a calm day to the alpha peir seawall on base youll see atleast 50-60 sheephead hanging out against the wall


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Try live fiddler crabs. Carolina rig with just enough weight to keep your line tight. Braid for mainline. 3 foot leader of 15 pound flourocarbon. Number 4 Owner Mosquito hook. Fish about a foot off bottom. Good luck!


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm familiar with the NAS but I have no clue what the different seawalls are named, lol. Where exactly is the alpha pier, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

fishninmysoul said:


> I'm familiar with the NAS but I have no clue what the different seawalls are named, lol. Where exactly is the alpha pier, if you don't mind me asking?


 
its behind the portside enlisted club. on the most south eastern tip of the base


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

about a month ago lol theyre thicker than ive ever seen, especially this early.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

fishninmysoul said:


> I'm familiar with the NAS but I have no clue what the different seawalls are named, lol. Where exactly is the alpha pier, if you don't mind me asking?


Its closed until further notice though


----------

